# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Dos técnicos de Johnson Controls, condenados a 4 meses de prisión por el vertido de Froxá al Besaya

## F. Lázaro

29/11/13



*El Juzgado de lo Penal decreta la responsabilidad subsidiaria de Johnson Controls y absuelve a Froxá y a su jefe de mantenimiento*

 El Juzgado de lo Penal nº 3 de Santander ha condenado a dos técnicos de Johnson Controls España por el vertido de Froxá al río Besaya en julio de 2008, a cuatro meses de cárcel y multas de 1.200 y 1.500 euros, respectivamente, como autores de un delito contra el medio ambiente por imprudencia grave, mientras que ha absuelto a Froxá de la responsabilidad subsidiaria que se le imputaba y también al tercer procesado en la causa, el jefe de mantenimiento de la empresa de congelados.

Los dos condenados por el vertido de agua con amoniaco, que se prolongó durante horas y ocasionó la muerte por asfixia de 39.771 peces en un tramo de algo más de dos kilómetros, tendrán que indemnizar conjunta y solidariamente al Gobierno de Cantabria con 265.117 euros, y a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Norte con 11.250 euros, indemnizaciones en las que Johnson Controls España es condenada como responsable subsidiaria.

A ello se suma la inhabilitación especial para ejercer profesión u oficio en el que deban manipular o tomar decisiones relacionadas con sustancias tóxicas o peligrosas durante siete meses. La sentencia, recogida por Europa Press, no es firme y se puede recurrir ante la Audiencia Provincial.

Tanto la Fiscalía como la acusación particular ejercida por Ecologistas en Acción y por el Gobierno de Cantabria solicitaban un año y medio de cárcel para cada uno de los acusados y multas e indemnizaciones de mayor cuantía, así como la responsabilidad subsidiaria de Johnson Controls y Froxá.

En el juicio, celebrado en mayo de este año, los operarios de Johnson Controls reconocieron que cambiaron el procedimiento habitual para purgar el amoniaco del sistema de refrigeración de la empresa Froxá, sita en Santiago de Cartes, y dejaron que el depósito de agua amoniacada se desbordase.

Según consta en la sentencia, los daños del vertido en la fauna íctica se han valorado en 240.540 euros, las tareas de recogida de peces muertos 9.898 euros, y las tareas de restauración 14.679 euros anuales durante tres anualidades, lo que suma un total de 265.117 euros, el importe de la indemnización al Gobierno. Los daños a la calidad de las aguas, competencia de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, se han cifrado en 11.250 euros.
Conjunción de factores

En la sentencia, se señala que la elevada mortandad de peces, cuyo peso total superaba la tonelada, se debió a la conjunción de dos factores, por un lado el vertido, y por otro, el elevado PH y la alta temperatura del cauce, lo que provocó una reacción química que potenció la toxicidad del amoniaco y su efecto nocivo para los peces.

"Solo puede deducirse racionalmente que el vertido de amoniaco en aquellas condiciones es la causa de la mortandad piscícola", subraya la magistrada Rosa María Gutiérrez, quien resta importancia al hecho de que no se haya podido conocer la combinación tóxica que produjo exactamente la muerte de los peces (la derivada del volumen de la sustancia contaminante vertida y el caudal del río).

La jueza considera que los hechos "rebasan ampliamente el ámbito de la mera infracción administrativa, por la gravedad y la entidad de los daños causados". Añade que los dos operarios de Johnson Controls "incumplieron las prevenciones que exige su protocolo y las más elementales y básicas normas de cuidado", pese a "sus conocimientos técnicos y su amplia experiencia laboral", lo que constituye una "imprudencia grave por su entidad e intensidad".

Sin embargo, a la hora de modular la condena, la magistrada tiene en cuenta que el efecto del vertido fue mitigado con anterioridad a su cese definitivo, posibilitando la limitación en su extensión.

Por el contrario, considera que la reacción del jefe de mantenimiento de Froxá y su decisión de desviar el vertido a la depuradora de la empresa, "redujo sensiblemente" su impacto contaminante y sus efectos.

Destaca además que su intervención vino impuesta por la acción de los operarios de Johnson y se produjo al menos una hora después de que se constatara la mortandad de peces, no constando que tuviera capacidad significativa de acción para haberla impedido. Al no condenar a su empleado, el pronunciamiento de la jueza también es absolutorio para Froxá.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/empresa...al-besaya-4121

----------

